
Competitive e-sports with a 25-year-old Amiga game - altern8
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/12/kick-off-2-world-cup-competitive-esports-25-year-old-amiga-game/
======
orionblastar
The Classic Amiga games only had a joystick with one button, but they were
always more fun to play because of the way they were developed.

My brother and I would play Demolition Ball it was like that game in
Battlestar Galactica where players armored up and tried to pass a ball into a
hole in the wall and knocked each other over to try and get the ball or
intercept a pass. I can't seem to find it anywhere and a friend borrowed all
my Amiga disks and never returned them after moving out of state. But it was
fun to play and knock over the other players with a spiked fist and get the
ball in the hole in the wall before time ran out for the quarter.

If you ask me the games for the Amiga were just more fun to play than any
other platform at the time. If the CD32 didn't have a patent issue that
prevented it from being sold in the USA, it would have sold a lot with fun to
play games.

Bard's Tale for the Amiga was fun with good music and graphics. The Bard's
Tale remake wasn't as fun and sort of miss out on what made the Classic Bard's
Tale so great. They even had books based on Bard's Tale that sold really well
as well as other stuff.

A lot of these Amiga games it is hard to get the IP to recreate them on modern
platforms, it is good to see Dino Dino make a version of their Kick Off for
the PS4, I hope it is as fun as the Amiga version was.

~~~
bwldrbst
Do you mean Speedball or Speedball 2
([http://www.mobygames.com/game/amiga/speedball-2-brutal-
delux...](http://www.mobygames.com/game/amiga/speedball-2-brutal-deluxe)) ?

~~~
iagooar
Speedball 2 was so addictive, good times.

~~~
troels
Speedball 2 was absolutely classic. It was clearly influenced by this great
seventies movie, in case you need a shot of nostalgia:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073631/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073631/)

------
toyg
KickOff, what a sweet joystick-ruining afternoon-filling game... The first one
was slightly flawed (Russia was so much faster than any other team, you could
just outrun pretty much anyone), but the second was insanely good.

KO and Sensible Soccer were probably the best overhead-perspective football
games ever released on any platform, a triumph of function over form. Then
modern graphic cards for PCs hit the market, and Electronic Arts successfully
leveraged form-over-function to build an empire.

------
jamespo
As it mentions, the developer Dino Dini is working on a new football game for
PS4. Also one of the developers behind Sensible Soccer is working on a new
game. Dino has a slightly unhinged twitter feed as well.

~~~
ry_ry
Having met the bloke a couple of times i can confirm that Dino himself is
slightly unhinged, but in a charming way :D

------
Nr7
Kick Off is a surprising choice. I thought most people preferred Sensible
Soccer over Kick Off.

~~~
toyg
Ball control in KO is harder, and overall game speed is faster than in SS. I
think KO delivers more "adrenaline" than SS, but that's just me.

There is also a generational factor: the first SS was released after the KO
franchise was already mature. Younger players likely went straight to SS.

------
josh-wrale
Earl Weaver's Baseball (Amiga 500) would be a good competitive e-sports game
for the present day. Create your own players, teams, stadiums. Compete.
Multiple computers supported.

